# L.E.D. light comparison.



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2020)

I thought I would try out this light from Honeywell, purchased at Sam's club for $20, about the same as the lights from harbor freight. Might give everyone some info on these lights.
Box says you can connect up to 10 lights on a single circuit. 5 year warranty.



5k light spectrum, equivalent to 500 watt light.



Came with a nice bag of hardware to hang or had mount.



2 rows of L.E.D. lights with a clear protective cover.



Hard to tell in the picture but this is my take on the 2 lights, Honeywell on the left and harbor freight on the right. I think the single row hf light is brighter but not as white. The honeywell is definitely whiter. I also think the Honeywell build quality is a little better. I also like the narrow design of the harbor freight single row light. I think one of these lights throws almost as much light as the big t5 flourescent fixtures in my shop and use even less electricity. If I burn through the 2 boxes of bulbs I have for the t5's ill be slowly replacing them with these L.E.D.'s



L.E.D's will definitely be going in my garage when I finish the wiring as they work better in the cold and are instant on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 24, 2020)

Which one are you going with when you run out, the HF or the Honeywell?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Which one are you going with when you run out, the HF or the Honeywell?


Probably the hf, not as white but brighter. Cost about the same. I want to put 4 or 5 in my garage when I get the lighting circuit run.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 24, 2020)

My only concern with the HF ones is how long they will last. Is there a warranty on them?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> My only concern with the HF ones is how long they will last. Is there a warranty on them?


90 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 24, 2020)

Look pretty nice and very bright. I’ve been researching what I’m going to install in the garage and ended up ordering a set of the Barrina T5 leds off of amazon. 8 , 4’ lights were $55 and will chain together. Hopefully after the install I‘ll get around the brights from your photo here!



Tony said:


> My only concern with the HF ones is how long they will last. Is there a warranty on them?



On another note, after living a mile from harbor freight i’ve amassed quite a few tools from them. I can say that as a whole if you follow their reviews online a lot of stuff is good quality. In particular, their icon brand, hercules miter saw, etc. I don’t think i’ve purchased anything from them that had overwhelmingly positive reviews that ended up being a dud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 24, 2020)

My latest LED light adventure are these guys for the garage. WOW do I love them! Hopefully they'll last a while

Deformable LED Lites

This is the video that caught my eye. I got it linked at the before and after

SHOP NATION

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2020)

cabomhn said:


> I’ve been researching what I’m going to install in the garage and ended up ordering a set of the Barrina T5 leds off of amazon. 8 , 4’ lights were $55 and will chain together.


Got a link for these lights? I cant seem to find them and I'm curious about them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a link for these lights? I cant seem to find them and I'm curious about them.




I think this is what he's talking about Greg.





(Pack of 8) Barrina LED T5 Integrated Single Fixture, 4FT, 2200lm, 6500K (Super Bright White), 20W, Utility Shop Light, Ceiling and Under Cabinet Light, Corded Electric with Built-in ON/Off Switchs - - Amazon.com


(Pack of 8) Barrina LED T5 Integrated Single Fixture, 4FT, 2200lm, 6500K (Super Bright White), 20W, Utility Shop Light, Ceiling and Under Cabinet Light, Corded Electric with Built-in ON/Off Switchs - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Got a link for these lights? I cant seem to find them and I'm curious about them.



The ones Tony linked are them! Will post when I have them all installed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks Tony, that's a lot of light for the money Matt! I think I'm going to give these a try when I finish up the wireing in the garage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks Tony, that's a lot of light for the money Matt! I think I'm going to give these a try when I finish up the wireing in the garage.



@Sprung has also shared these barrina lights as well which are actually a good deal brighter, and a little bet more yellow than the ones I had.

Here’s an idea of what 8 of the the T5s looks like on one half of the garage:


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks Tony, that's a lot of light for the money Matt! I think I'm going to give these a try when I finish up the wireing in the garage.



Was that circuit 14 gauge 15 amp or 12 gauge 20 amp for the 10 units? Sometimes it is the 20 amp in small print to mislead consumers.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2020)

I hung 18 of the 20 lights that were included in the pack that I bought - the Barinna T8's that Matt linked above. They are BRIGHT! I like that it's not just one strip of LEDs in each fixture, but two, angled to either side.

There is a LOT of light in my shop space. A lack of adequate lighting was something I noted in my previous spaces and knew that I wanted to remedy in the new shop. And I did. I really like that these can be surface mounted to the ceiling, rather than hanging down several inches. I did use 3/4" thick blocking to bring them off the ceiling, but that was because I was running the lights over the wiring I had previously installed, so I was unable to flush mount them to the ceiling.

Those who have been in my shop in person have all commented on the lighting and just how great it is.

(This is a picture from earlier on in the shop setting up process, not long after the lights went up.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Was that circuit 14 gauge 15 amp or 12 gauge 20 amp for the 10 units? Sometimes it is the 20 amp in small print to mislead consumers.


Dunno, but I run everything in 12 gauge wire so I'm good either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 31, 2020)

Just as another data point, I got the second set of 8 Barrina T5s installed tonight and the coverage is pretty great; no more dark corners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 31, 2020)

cabomhn said:


> Just as another data point, I got the second set of 8 Barrina T5s installed tonight and the coverage is pretty great; no more dark corners!
> 
> View attachment 192897


no more dark corners!

And where is my kind to lurk now..?..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

